# NewAir CC-100H Wineador Questions



## jh314 (Jan 13, 2019)

Greetings all - I've spent quite a bit of time researching the forums and have found a great deal of information. However, I have a few questions that I thought would be worth asking directly. I have been a casual smoker for a long time, maybe 5-10 cigars per year. Two or three years ago I set up a tupperdor with 69 Boveda and it's worked well, but I've always had an issue with temperature (especially in the summer months). 

I just picked up a NewAir CC-100H. I am working on setting it up and seasoning it now and want to make sure I'm on the right track. For reference I am using one of those small rectangle-shaped Caliber IV hygros from Amazon. It's worked well in my tupperdor. I'm considering adding a Boveda Butler or SensorPush.

1. I scrubbed the inside with DW and baking soda, left for 24 hours, and cleaned out. Didn't stuff with newspaper but the smell seemed to be gone. I also wiped down the shelves with DW to help season them a little more quickly.
2. I have not plugged the drain hole, didn't read about that until recently. Seems to be 50/50 on whether to do it or not.
3. Added three containers with DW and sponges for 24+ hours. Also added an empty box. Got the RH up to 73 and seemed to hold there. Temp was 70.
4. A couple of hours ago I dropped the temp to 68 and added a 320g 69 Boveda. I thought this might be enough to control the RH, this was before I read about HF beads. 
5. The temp is spot on but the RH is currently 65. I am wondering if I didn't leave the DW in long enough, or perhaps the 320g Boveda isn't big enough?

On that note, I have also just recently noticed that many of you prefer a lower RH in the 65 range. As a novice I always thought of the 70/70 rule which is why I use the 69 Boveda. It is brand new so I would prefer to try regulating the RH to 69 if possible, and then maybe switch to 65 HF beads. It seems they might be easier to use in a wineador from what I've read.

Lastly, I mostly have NC's but recently bought a box of CC's. I have read those should definitely be kept at 65. Is that absolutely necessary (i.e. will 69 ruin them), and if so can I just stick them in a tupperdor with a 65 Boveda and put the whole thing inside the wineador?

I'm excited to get this up and running so I can finally transfer in my cigars (and buy more!). Thank you and I look forward to learning from you all!


----------



## Dooger (Dec 23, 2017)

I had one and did a great job but the fan just pooped out after 1 yr. Guess after 1 yr this is common on these from what my wife read as she bought it for me for Xmas last yr.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## ellebrecht71 (May 4, 2018)

I have had the CC100 for about a year. We will see what the fan does. 

I only have NC’s in mine and I run 360 gram Boveda but I have 2 of them 1 in the drawer at the top and one on a middle shelf. I am in there 2 times a week and my rh holds at a constant 69rh with a Boveda butler and a digital hygrometer. I am at 67* fh 

When I got it new I washed it out as you did and put in 2. 320 gram 84rh Boveda for 14 days. Haven’t had a problem since. 

FYI I did plug me drain hole with a piece of tape on the inside. I get unit twice a week so the air is exchanged frequently. Take approx 5 to 7 min to get back to 69rh when I close the door. I don’t know where your at but I’m in central Indiana if that helps geographically. 

Hope this helps

Michael



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tacket (Oct 19, 2018)

I've got the larger Whynter 251 running it with two 360g 65RH Bovedas and it holds 65 pretty spot on. Didn't take more than 4-5 days to get it up and running and holding RH with about 160 rested sticks. Both Bovedas are sitting flat on the bottom of the cooler. At the moment I'm at about 60% CC to 40% NC with the eventual goal once I get enough aged stock to be closer to 75/25. I haven't plugged any drain holes. Loving it so far and haven't noticed any adverse NC smoking at the lower RH. I've got a calibrated hygro on the 2nd drawer and another on the top shelf that is loose, so I can move it around if needed.


----------



## jh314 (Jan 13, 2019)

Thank you all for the feedback. The RH dropped even further from 65 to 62, so I assume it either hasn't been seasoned long enough or it needs another 320g Boveda. As of last night I put the DW trays with sponges back in and this morning the RH is up to 82. 

Now I'm not sure if there is such thing as "over-seasoning" but would you recommend I leave it like this for a few days, buy another 320g Boveda and then try again? I'm surprised it would take more than a day or two to season, especially since I wiped down the shelves with DW. It's a fairly small unit and only has three shelves. I may put some electrical tape over the drain hole as well, I don't think that will hurt. Thanks again.


----------



## ellebrecht71 (May 4, 2018)

I left 84% rh packs in mine for 14 days while I was on vacation almost a year ago. Came home pulled them out, watched my rh levels over the next few days drop to approx 72%. Taped over the drain hole at that time put in the 69% 320gram Boveda X2 and put my already acclimated sticks in with them. I haven’t had a problem since. 

Of the several lessons learned here. The most important one is patience. Since I don’t have much of it is why I seasoned it while out of state on vacation so could not see what was going on. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jh314 (Jan 13, 2019)

Thank you - I guess I jumped the gun a bit. It's held all day ~84-85 with DW so I will leave it alone for at least a week. I ordered another 320g Boveda and will put those two in to hopefully stabilize at 69 and start adding sticks.

Happy to post updates and pics to help anyone that gets this unit in the future. I'm very happy with the temp so far, it's been in the 20's here all weekend and my heater has been blasting. The temp has held very steady at 67-68. I keep having to move my tupperdor around to cooler parts of the apartment, can't wait to not have to worry about that anymore.


----------



## jh314 (Jan 13, 2019)

Not to beat a dead horse on this seasoning topic, but the humidity is now up at 90-91. I was planning on leaving it alone for another week but am not sure if I can over-saturate the shelves or damage anything else at such a high RH. Should I remove one or more of the DW containers to see if it comes back down in the 80 range and leave it there for a while before swapping in the Boveda packs? Sorry if I'm overthinking this. Thanks for the help.


----------



## ellebrecht71 (May 4, 2018)

I am no expert, I used Boveda 84% packs. I used 2 of the 320 gram packs in my cc100 for 14 days and have had no issues since. 

I do not know if you can over humidify Spanish cedar or not. Maybe one of the experts on here could chime in if I am wrong. But I am inclined to believe the Spanish cedar will only absorb so much much moisture and release it as necessary. 

I hope this helps. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vroom_vroom (Jul 31, 2018)

Careful plugging the drain, my unit flooded about a month after I did that....... if the fan runs a good bit it will be an issue.


Sent from my an underground desert bunker


----------



## jh314 (Jan 13, 2019)

As an update: after sitting at 90+ rh for 3 days, I did not want to risk damaging anything (read some conflicting information when researching) and I pulled out the DW trays and replaced with one 320g 69 Boveda. It may have been the right move because the empty cigar box I had inside warped a bit (drawers/shelves were fine). The rh dropped to the low 80's and then started coming down slowly, ~3% per day, and I thought it might finally stabilize at 69 but kept dropping and is at 64-65 today. I just plugged the drain hole to see if that helps, as the ambient rh in my apartment is quite low.

I have a second 320g Boveda but have not opened the packaging yet as I may want to exchange it for a 65 based on everything I've read. Although the rh is there now, it's clearly not stable enough for cigars so I'm going to continue assessing one variable at a time. Perhaps the second Boveda is all I need.

Thanks for the help so far, any other thoughts are appreciated.


----------



## jh314 (Jan 13, 2019)

Just to close this thread out in hopes of helping anyone with this unit or wineador seasoning in general - after plugging the drain hole (which I think definitely depends on the ambient humidity where you live) I attempted to start the seasoning process over again by adding three containers of DW. It took 2 days but the unit hit 90% rh (again) and at that point I removed two of the three containers of DW and let it settle around 80 for another day. Then I thought I would let it stabilize with no humidification device at all, I must have seasoned it a little too well because I had to leave the door open in 10 minute intervals every couple of hours until it came down to the mid 60's. I finally replaced the two 320g Boveda packs (69) and left town for the weekend. When I got home last night the unit was spot on. I put in ~20 cigars, the rh of course dipped a bit but climbed back to 68 in 24 hours. Just put in another 20 or so and will put in the last bunch tomorrow. 

I am considering putting my CC's in a tupperware inside the unit with a 65 Boveda for now, and in the summer when I can smoke more often decide if I want to bring the rh of the entire unit down to 65 as it seems that is the consensus for ideal conditions. Thanks again all for the help. Great community. I already picked up a few new cigars from a fellow member in the marketplace!


----------



## Markd712 (Aug 31, 2018)

Unrelated, but it's the only post i found regarding this model. I just got one of these. Does the fan on the back of your unit run at all? Wondering if mines defective.


----------



## jh314 (Jan 13, 2019)

It doesn’t run all the time, only when needed to bring the temperature back in line. It could be that your ambient temp is very close to what you have the unit set at so it hasn’t had to turn on. Not sure where you are but when it gets very cold here and I turn my heater on I hear the fan kick on to bring the temp back down.


----------



## Markd712 (Aug 31, 2018)

Great, thanks for the info. I already sent one back because I thought it was defective. Customer service guy at newair told me it should run all the time. I wasn't sure about it, since I plugged in my replacement unit and nothing happened again. Their customer service didn't seem very reliable. Didn't seem like they knew what they were doing.


----------



## jh314 (Jan 13, 2019)

No problem. Luckily haven’t had to deal with their customer service. I would just make sure you have a temp gauge inside (I have two hygrometers with temp, they show a couple degrees lower than the unit itself says which is fine). As long as it’s where you want it don’t worry too much about the fan. If it’s running constantly the fan is probably being over-worked anyway and it should be moved to a more stable/consistent spot.


----------



## alaska smoke (Jul 9, 2019)

jh314 said:


> Just to close this thread out in hopes of helping anyone with this unit or wineador seasoning in general - after plugging the drain hole (which I think definitely depends on the ambient humidity where you live) I attempted to start the seasoning process over again by adding three containers of DW. It took 2 days but the unit hit 90% rh (again) and at that point I removed two of the three containers of DW and let it settle around 80 for another day. Then I thought I would let it stabilize with no humidification device at all, I must have seasoned it a little too well because I had to leave the door open in 10 minute intervals every couple of hours until it came down to the mid 60's. I finally replaced the two 320g Boveda packs (69) and left town for the weekend. When I got home last night the unit was spot on. I put in ~20 cigars, the rh of course dipped a bit but climbed back to 68 in 24 hours. Just put in another 20 or so and will put in the last bunch tomorrow.
> 
> I am considering putting my CC's in a tupperware inside the unit with a 65 Boveda for now, and in the summer when I can smoke more often decide if I want to bring the rh of the entire unit down to 65 as it seems that is the consensus for ideal conditions. Thanks again all for the help. Great community. I already picked up a few new cigars from a fellow member in the marketplace!


So what would you suggest for seasoning if 3 trays of DW for two days and then one tray for a day was "seasoned a little too well"?


----------



## jh314 (Jan 13, 2019)

Probably not necessary to wipe down the drawers/shelves, or perhaps just once but very, very lightly. I may have overdone it (was not being patient at all).


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

alaska smoke said:


> So what would you suggest for seasoning if 3 trays of DW for two days and then one tray for a day was "seasoned a little too well"?


I'd say you got some Patience Training ahead of you Lucy! Somebody didn't read and research and now you got some soggy trays that are gonna need exposure to drying them out...maybe others will help you with what to do next... I'm on the way out to Costco for a box of Excedrin Extra Strength.


----------



## alaska smoke (Jul 9, 2019)

Cigary said:


> alaska smoke said:
> 
> 
> > So what would you suggest for seasoning if 3 trays of DW for two days and then one tray for a day was "seasoned a little too well"?
> ...


Not sure what you're getting at. Can you elaborate?


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

alaska smoke said:


> Not sure what you're getting at. Can you elaborate?


I have....ad nauseum...along with others who have beat this subject matter like a rented mule. If the sum total of what has been said by so many doesn't move the needle ... then any further information will generate diminishing returns. I suggest you re-read previous threads and posts ... the answers are there.... if anyone else can answer your queries... please do so... I'll be popping the caps off 2 bottles of Excedrin. &#128563;


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Well,









Sent from The Cauldron Of Insanity


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

Kidvegas said:


> Well,
> 
> Sent from The Cauldron Of Insanity


LOL, Gary takes nothing off the fastballs.


----------



## alaska smoke (Jul 9, 2019)

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Kidvegas said:
> 
> 
> > Well,
> ...


Fastball! Underhand slow ball. I asked One person one question because went through the same thing and learned a lesson and wanted to pass it on. If that gets your panties in a bunch too bad.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

alaska smoke said:


> Fastball! Underhand slow ball. I asked One person one question because went through the same thing and learned a lesson and wanted to pass it on. If that gets your panties in a bunch too bad.


I think you're confused as to who has their panties in a bunch.
Try responding to Gary directly and explain to him why you think his response was inappropriate instead of throwing a temper tantrum. I'm sure he will explain why he is exasperated and frustrated with the same questions over and over when the answers lie in existing threads too numerous to count.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

alaska smoke said:


> Fastball! Underhand slow ball. I asked One person one question because went through the same thing and learned a lesson and wanted to pass it on. If that gets your panties in a bunch too bad.


You've said your peace...given your opinion...and now want to publicly debate this because you now want to " pass it on " as if this were a PSA. Your last thought is rude.... it's offensive and you're trying now to save face with your combative statement....you are perilously close to violating Rule 3.....( *Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on Puff.com. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. *) so tie a knot in that rope of yours. Won't warn you again.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

alaska smoke said:


> Fastball! Underhand slow ball. I asked One person one question because went through the same thing and learned a lesson and wanted to pass it on. If that gets your panties in a bunch too bad.


Time to ease up. You need to realize that moderators, as well as many of our regulars read everything. So part of this carries over from your other thread on your incoming wineador. We know you're excited. We also know you're new to this end of things. No offense to @*jh314*, but expecting to learn all the answers from someone who clearly stumbled through the process and made multiple mistakes while seemingly ignoring the advice of more seasoned members (pun intended) is a mistake in itself.

There are plenty of people here with a great deal of experience who'll be happy to help you... if you'll listen to them. That'll include helping you avoid the mistakes of the OP (including at least one still in effect). But if you want to selectively listen only to what you want to hear and argue the rest they'll gut you like the fresh-caught trout you are and then throw you straight in the frying pan until you sizzle.

Now's a good time to settle down, make amends, and and perk up your ears. Ask questions for sure. But do so without qualifying them with how much you think you know already... it may well be completely wrong.


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

alaska smoke said:


> Fastball! Underhand slow ball. I asked One person one question because went through the same thing and learned a lesson and wanted to pass it on. If that gets your panties in a bunch too bad.


Hey Bro, I've been on the receiving end of the Fellas colorful anecdotal responses more times then I can remember. Just know it's never in anger "Ball Breaking" Yes lol but mainly because so many of the post's/threads can get repetitive or someone is trying to stop bad information from getting spread around. So many questions can be answered within the forum using the search function. Plus everyone just wants to give you solid answers through years of experience. That's what it's all about here. Helping the new guys and having fun with other fellow enthusiast.

Try not taking things personally. No body is gonna bash you here without reason. We've all been the Noob and been through the Ups and downs although far fewer then most by listening and reading from other's negative and positive examples.

Now Back to my Popcorn!

Sent from The Cauldron Of Insanity


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Cigary said:


> I'd say you got some Patience Training ahead of you Lucy! Somebody didn't read and research and now you got some soggy trays that are gonna need exposure to drying them out...maybe others will help you with what to do next... I'm on the way out to Costco for a box of Excedrin Extra Strength.












Sent from the fetal position


----------



## Ijones (Feb 10, 2020)

Does anybody have any advice buying a preowned cc-100h from a random website now that its discontinued on newair?


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Ijones said:


> Does anybody have any advice buying a preowned cc-100h from a random website now that its discontinued on newair?


My only advice would be look into the larger models and prices before pulling the trigger. Odds are you'll probably fill that 100h very fast and be left scrambling for storage options as the package are steadily hitting the front porch/mailbox.

As with most of us what starts as a fun hobby quickly turns into an uncontrollable addiction to buy more...and more...and more lol!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OldGringo (Jun 10, 2014)

Kidvegas said:


> My only advice would be look into the larger models and prices before pulling the trigger. Odds are you'll probably fill that 100h very fast and be left scrambling for storage options as the package are steadily hitting the front porch/mailbox.
> 
> As with most of us what starts as a fun hobby quickly turns into an uncontrollable addiction to buy more...and more...and more lol!!


 Bigger is better as stated, but if the price is bargain basement, cant walk away from it, go fo it. One can never have too many cigars, too many tupperdors, too many humidors, or too many Wineadors. :grin2:


----------



## CrustyCat (Feb 3, 2020)

Ijones said:


> Does anybody have any advice buying a preowned cc-100h from a random website now that its discontinued on newair?


I think Lowe's still has then for sale on there website.

Sent from my moto g(7) optimo maxx(XT1955DL) using Tapatalk


----------



## OldGringo (Jun 10, 2014)

Did a random Google search and saw a CC-100H for $79 plus shipping. That’s what I call CHEAP!


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

OldGringo said:


> Did a random Google search and saw a CC-300H for $79 plus shipping. That's what I call CHEAP!


That's crazy cheap!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OldGringo (Jun 10, 2014)

Kidvegas said:


> That's crazy cheap!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Typo or cranial flatulence. The price was for the 100H, not the 300H. Apologies all.


----------



## OldGringo (Jun 10, 2014)

@jh314 get everything squared away?


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

If it’s not a strain on the budget, I also suggest you buy the larger unit. My inventory stays very lean, but I can also store my pipe tobacco in my 300 unit. Nice to have a single spot for all my tobacco.


----------



## Ijones (Feb 10, 2020)

ebnash said:


> If it's not a strain on the budget, I also suggest you buy the larger unit. My inventory stays very lean, but I can also store my pipe tobacco in my 300 unit. Nice to have a single spot for all my tobacco.


 i hear that just when you see a deal like previous poster and i saw it's tempting. Anybody familiar with a brand Ivation Lowe's sell it?


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

OldGringo said:


> Did a random Google search and saw a CC-100H for $79 plus shipping. That's what I call CHEAP!


Link? I don't want one, just curious how much the "plus shipping" comes out to.

Remember the "good old days" of eBay before they wised up and started charging selling fees on shipping? I remember looking for a pit bike (Honda clone) for my son back then. Damn! Lots of 'em for like $69.99... plus $499.99 shipping! (no local pickup please) LOL


----------



## Ijones (Feb 10, 2020)

Ijones said:


> ebnash said:
> 
> 
> > If it's not a strain on the budget, I also suggest you buy the larger unit. My inventory stays very lean, but I can also store my pipe tobacco in my 300 unit. Nice to have a single spot for all my tobacco.
> ...


???


----------



## OldGringo (Jun 10, 2014)

Ijones said:


> ???


If I'm reading between the lines correctly, not to that specific model. One thing I have noticed across the Wineador spectrum is that most look enough alike for me to bet you a rootbeer ice cream float that they are all manufactured in the same factory.


----------



## Ijones (Feb 10, 2020)

OldGringo said:


> Ijones said:
> 
> 
> > ???
> ...


so if you wipe out all the promoting for certain brands like newair there all the same quality?


----------



## OldGringo (Jun 10, 2014)

Ijones said:


> so if you wipe out all the promoting for certain brands like newair there all the same quality?


That would be my personal opinion sir.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

While I own 4 Whynter 251 S I did research others.....basically they are engineered the same only the manufacturer is different. It's like the wheel....the basic foundation is the same with slight variations to engineering and storage. The biggest factor is the "setup"....seasoning.....do it right and you have success but do it wrong and you will have a useless POS on your hands that you will be fighting with for some time to come. Believe it or now there are still people who will use plain tap water and screw everything up and still complain that they did everything right and why can't they control the RH and why is there mold......threads from Cigar Forums are still over the top with the same questions and complaints....READ THE FRIGGIN INSTRUCTIONS......helpful brothers take a ton of time to answer questions but it always gets back to the basics....READ THE INSTRUCTIONS. Patience is one of the most important items to focus on.....hobbyists still try to season their humidors in a day or two.....it's nutts.


----------



## Ijones (Feb 10, 2020)

OldGringo said:


> Ijones said:
> 
> 
> > so if you wipe out all the promoting for certain brands like newair there all the same quality?
> ...





Cigary said:


> While I own 4 Whynter 251 S I did research others.....basically they are engineered the same only the manufacturer is different. It's like the wheel....the basic foundation is the same with slight variations to engineering and storage. The biggest factor is the "setup"....seasoning.....do it right and you have success but do it wrong and you will have a useless POS on your hands that you will be fighting with for some time to come. Believe it or now there are still people who will use plain tap water and screw everything up and still complain that they did everything right and why can't they control the RH and why is there mold......threads from Cigar Forums are still over the top with the same questions and complaints....READ THE FRIGGIN INSTRUCTIONS......helpful brothers take a ton of time to answer questions but it always gets back to the basics....READ THE INSTRUCTIONS. Patience is one of the most important items to focus on.....hobbyists still try to season their humidors in a day or two.....it's nutts.


 interesting info thanks guys


----------



## Hokies1 (Aug 3, 2020)

Hello everyone, I'm new to this forum and it's my first post. I am having an issue with my NewAir 100h. The unit is having trouble keeping temp. I have it set usually around 69-70 but its dropping to 62-64F. What tips/advise can you give me to figure out what might be wrong or if anyone else has had this problem before. Thanks in advance.


----------

